# HIS 4850 512MB Pencil mod



## corky dorkelson

Do you have a link to a tutorial or diagrams? What kind of pencil(number) did you use?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Do you have a link to a tutorial or diagrams? What kind of pencil(number) did you use?

I used this guide : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64217
The used led pencil (BIC brand) and i had to shade it many times.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I had to lower it to 795Mhz for it to be 100% stable @ Crysis but overall i see a big improvement jumping from 700 Core. Crysis benchmark gave me 4fps more then 700 core. I will go higher once i get a aftermarket cooler. My Volts are 1.28


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I had to lower it to 795Mhz for it to be 100% stable @ Crysis but overall i see a big improvement jumping from 700 Core. Crysis benchmark gave me 4fps more then 700 core. I will go higher once i get a aftermarket cooler. My Volts are 1.28

nice,did you try the vmem mod?from the reviews i have seen the 4850's are quite bandwidth limited.rep+


----------



## corky dorkelson

Thanks for the link. Did you do the first one, or the second one? About how many times did you strike (draw on) the resistor? Sorry for the 20 questions, but I want 750+ out of my 4850.







+rep BTW.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Nice, the first pencilmod looks pretty easy to do.


----------



## DarkNite

Awesome - gotta try this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yes i did the first one cause no matter how many times you rub it it will not pass 1.4volts. I have not tried vmem because i heard people that they are killing their cards because the mem is not that good quality.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I used this guide : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64217
The used led pencil (BIC brand) and i had to shade it many times.

Great guide!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my 24/7. I had to lower it more cause you all know how great the stock cooler is. I cant wait to get a dual slot cooler but cant really decide. About temperatures shown in GPU-Z the ones that are over 60C are those to be taken in consideration?


----------



## Error 404

Wow. That's pretty nice for 24/7







.
If I may ask, where did you get the Mac-ish toolbar and how did you get RivaTuner to work with Vista?

~Error


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Error 404* 
Wow. That's pretty nice for 24/7







.
If I may ask, where did you get the Mac-ish toolbar and how did you get RivaTuner to work with Vista?

~Error

http://rocketdock.com/
RivaTuner i download the latest version and didn't have any problems.


----------



## fade2green514

lol my card won't run crysis stable at 800mhz, for some reason it'll run 3dmark06 just fine though, not a single artifact lol... guess that's the difference between DX9 and DX10...

going to try to volt mod it again with a better pencil... lol the one i used wasn't sharpened. i'm going to try to get a thinner line that's more bold.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fade2green514* 
lol my card won't run crysis stable at 800mhz, for some reason it'll run 3dmark06 just fine though, not a single artifact lol... guess that's the difference between DX9 and DX10...

going to try to volt mod it again with a better pencil... lol the one i used wasn't sharpened. i'm going to try to get a thinner line that's more bold.

Crysis is like the best game to tell if the Video card is stable. Right now i have 1.3 volts and i can do 820mhz core but temp jump to high and after 5 mins it start to freeze so i have to lower speed to lower temps.


----------



## mrtn400

I don't get where to pencil in; there's no lines in the picture, and the pencil is just pointing to a resistor/capacitor/thing. Are you supposed to short the resistor/capacitor/thing that the pencil's pointing at?










Same for the memory vmod.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes you pencil on the resistor itself. The point is to bridge the two connections on the resistor (bottom and top).


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yes you pencil on the resistor itself. The point is to bridge the two connections on the resistor (bottom and top).

Thanks. I'll try this out now.









+Reppage.


----------



## mrtn400

Holy piss, what a temp jump. ATITool load temps went from 45c (stock voltage) to 79c, even with my T-RAD2.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Holy piss, what a temp jump. ATITool load temps went from 45c (stock voltage) to 79c, even with my T-RAD2.









What did you do? I get 85C load with 1.35volts but that's with stock cooler.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Holy piss, what a temp jump. ATITool load temps went from 45c (stock voltage) to 79c, even with my T-RAD2.









Do you have a digital multimeter? I'd measure your idle and load volts without the pencil mod and then afterwards. That's too large of a jump...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The max voltage you can get with the mos is 1.4v but for me to get 1.35v is had to do a very good detail shade and anything over that was next to impossible. Maybe his pencil had real led.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got my new cooler and my temps went down from 93C load (with 30 mins of ATI tools) to 55C load. I also found out that with stock even though the temps got high i could not do more then 790Mhz stable. With new cooler i can do 825Mhz with 1.34volts. I guess temps help overclocking.


----------



## falven

This is awesome, I dont understand how this works though, all I see is a pencil pointing at a resistor, or between two? Idk, what do i do?


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
The max voltage you can get with the mos is 1.4v but for me to get 1.35v is had to do a very good detail shade and anything over that was next to impossible. Maybe his pencil had real led.

That is not true , people have blown out thier cards from pencil mod.
If you lay down a nice enough trace it may give you way more than 1.4
also thier are a few versions of the pencil mod , the most succesful I have
seen being to shade between the two soldier points at the base of the
pencil in the pic , not the tip of it . That pic is decieving.


----------



## gamervivek

finally got round to doing the pencil mod on mine,up to 780 benching stable from 740 earlier,temps are up from 52C in ati tool to 56,crysis still loads at 50-52C.


----------

